# cincinnati - Caterpillar 5k Fork lift



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

model GC25K
187" triple mast 
Side shift 
New tires 
Runs good
Will deliver 
5500.00
Scott 513-479-0451

Forklift


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

New pics


----------

